# Spanish Television Discussion Thread



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I figured that since the UK terrestrial television channels seem to be either on their way out or are already gone we could maybe have a thread for those of us with Spanish television to post about the pros and cons of our service providers, and also post about the quality of the product.

I have Movistar television, which is fine. I have the futbol package, which gives me access to both Canal+ Liga & the champions league channel.

One thing that struck me as a little odd was the fact that my Movistar decoder operates via the internet. Is anyone else's like that? Or do you have a decoder that works via a dish like Sky in the UK?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Movistar are like BT in the UK - they specialise in cables rather than satellites. For me TDT (Freeview) does the job. If I need to watch a sports event not being shown on TDT then it's a VPN connection to UK TV for me.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I have TDT too, and never had a problem with it. Just had to get a new aerial when they switched off analogue in 2010. We used to have the Movistar decoder (Imagenio?) but it really wasn't worth the money as pretty much everything is available on TDT or online.

I've only ever had Spanish TV, although I use an internet radio to get BBC Radio 4 and World Service. I'm a Barça supporter and if there's a match that's on subscription-only TV I go to the bar up the road and watch it there.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes I have TDT too, and never had a problem with it. Just had to get a new aerial when they switched off analogue in 2010. We used to have the Movistar decoder (Imagenio?) but it really wasn't worth the money as pretty much everything is available on TDT or online.
> 
> I've only ever had Spanish TV, although I use an internet radio to get BBC Radio 4 and World Service. I'm a Barça supporter and if there's a match that's on subscription-only TV I go to the bar up the road and watch it there.


Was your Movistar decoder run via your modem?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Since moving to Spain - I've only ever used Spanish TV for the football when there's an
English side playing one of the big Spanish clubs - otherwise I've only found Doctor Mateo 
interesting on Spanish TV. Bring back Doctor Mateo !!!!!!
In fact I've already written to BBC4 ( the Beeb's self acclaimed home for International
drama and comedy ) to show Doctor Mateo on British TV ( subtitled of course )

Most of the time I'm using filmon.com that have a host British, French, Dutch, Canadian
and German TV channels broadcast live. Obviously the British and German TV channels
are fully covered although ( so far ) no Spanish TV channels are offered on this Free
Internet TV Site.
As for Catch Up TV - well again it's over the internet using SmartDNS VPN providers
to watch any of the British programs on I-Player or any other Catch up TV
platforms. Of course there's a charge with the VPN providers but it's a trifling
amount.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

David1979 said:


> Was your Movistar decoder run via your modem?



Mine is
It takes about 2.5 MBs off your speed when in use so when i want to watch a streamed game from England not being shown on movistar i pull the ethernet cable out to make sure i have enough for the streaming.


Question though.
Do they have a multiple champions league game choice like sky or is it only one game and their choice?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

David1979 said:


> I figured that since the UK terrestrial television channels seem to be either on their way out or are already gone we could maybe have a thread for those of us with Spanish television to post about the pros and cons of our service providers, and also post about the quality of the product.
> 
> I have Movistar television, which is fine. I have the futbol package, which gives me access to both Canal+ Liga & the champions league channel.
> 
> One thing that struck me as a little odd was the fact that my Movistar decoder operates via the internet. Is anyone else's like that? Or do you have a decoder that works via a dish like Sky in the UK?


I think you mean satellite as you can NOT get UK terrestrial channels in Spain!

I use the standard TDT package and am quite happy with that.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Just had to get a new aerial when they switched off analogue in 2010.


Unless you aerial was not working, then you should not have needed to replace it for the change from analogue to digital - an aerial is an aerial - there are no analogue aerials or digital aerials. Although newer ones may help with signals if the signals in your area is weaker


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

David1979 said:


> One thing that struck me as a little odd was the fact that my Movistar decoder operates via the internet. Is anyone else's like that? Or do you have a decoder that works via a dish like Sky in the UK?


Spanish TV channels can be receive a number of ways.
The most popular is a tv aerial aligned to a terrestrial broadcast mast.

Then there are the cable / phone companies, which distribute the channels via cable and the phone lines - like your Movistar TV

Then there is via satellite - either non subscription via TDT PAra Satellite, or as part of the cAnal+ subscription.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

el pescador said:


> Mine is
> It takes about 2.5 MBs off your speed when in use so when i want to watch a streamed game from England not being shown on movistar i pull the ethernet cable out to make sure i have enough for the streaming.


I did that once and since then the ability to record channels has been lost 



el pescador said:


> Question though.
> Do they have a multiple champions league game choice like sky or is it only one game and their choice?


I guess we'll find out tonight!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

In 6 months I think I have completed TDT. That's all it takes to have seen everything they show 3 or 4 times, don't worry if something new comes on and you miss it because it will be shown over and over again on a range of channels.

Highlights include watching a documentary dubbed 3 times from English to French and finally Spanish with the Spanish version being the original audio option. Sponge Bob, never knew how good that show was and watching House so often I'm now a hypercondriac.

Oh and that creepy vampire astrologer guy.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> In 6 months I think I have completed TDT. That's all it takes to have seen everything they show 3 or 4 times, don't worry if something new comes on and you miss it because it will be shown over and over again on a range of channels.
> 
> Highlights include watching a documentary dubbed 3 times from English to French and finally Spanish with the Spanish version being the original audio option. Sponge Bob, never knew how good that show was and watching House so often I'm now a hypercondriac.
> 
> Oh and that creepy vampire astrologer guy.


It sounds like you need to get out more!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Just realised tonight they have Barca on terestial and the other game is on Canal champions.
So we might find out tomorrow lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> Was your Movistar decoder run via your modem?


Yes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sat said:


> Unless you aerial was not working, then you should not have needed to replace it for the change from analogue to digital - an aerial is an aerial - there are no analogue aerials or digital aerials. Although newer ones may help with signals if the signals in your area is weaker


Oh well, water under the bridge now! It didn't work so well with the old aerial anyway. Might have been something to do with the type of cable?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> In 6 months I think I have completed TDT. That's all it takes to have seen everything they show 3 or 4 times, don't worry if something new comes on and you miss it because it will be shown over and over again on a range of channels.
> 
> Highlights include watching a documentary dubbed 3 times from English to French and finally Spanish with the Spanish version being the original audio option. Sponge Bob, never knew how good that show was and watching House so often I'm now a hypercondriac.
> 
> Oh and that creepy vampire astrologer guy.


Ah yes, Nitro/Antena 3/FDF and the infinite repeats of Without Trace, all in the wrong order! Jack Malone's hair goes from black to grey to black again in consecutive episodes.

I mainly watch news, sport, cookery and travel documentaries but I confess I'm currently addicted to Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

el pescador said:


> Just realised tonight they have Barca on terestial and the other game is on Canal champions.
> So we might find out tomorrow lol


Man City vs Barça 8 pm on TVE1. Should be a cracker, especially since MC has nearly as many Spanish players as Barça!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Ah yes, Nitro/Antena 3/FDF and the infinite repeats of Without Trace, *all in the wrong order!* Jack Malone's hair goes from black to grey to black again in consecutive episodes.
> 
> I mainly watch news, sport, cookery and travel documentaries but I confess I'm currently addicted to Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares.


The order cracks me up. They threw in the last episode of House in between a bunch of earlier ones which weren't in order either, so much for continuity or a surprise.

I don't mind the News and the Spanish cooking shows, it must help with learning the language somewhat.
I like Kitchen Nightmares too, but most of them have been on 5 times before. Really I'm being conservative in saying you could watch the same episode 3 times a week.

There is the Spanish version of it now as well.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

One thing I don't like of Spanish Television is that when you are watching a program, you blink and suddenly you are watching some other program, no end credits or nothing... pah! Not just Spanish television, but all those programs on Xplora, Divinity, Neox, etc. Very annoying.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Man City vs Barça 8 pm on TVE1. Should be a cracker, especially since MC has nearly as many Spanish players as Barça!


Two teams I dislike greatly. It's probably a good match for a neutral but I can't bare to watch either of them if I don't have to.

Never fear Game of Thrones season 3 was released on dvd yesterday.
That's another hing, unless you have cable you have to wait nearly a year to see a series after it was first aired.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Man City vs Barça 8 pm on TVE1. Should be a cracker, especially since MC has nearly as many Spanish players as Barça!


Why can't I find TVE1 on my Movistar receiver?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Bring back Doctor Mateo :thumb:


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone- reading this thread has made me realise all that faffing about to get UK TV via internet was time very well spent! Like the sound of the vampire guy though.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

JaneyO said:


> Thanks everyone- reading this thread has made me realise all that faffing about to get UK TV via internet was time very well spent! Like the sound of the vampire guy though.


It really depends on what kind of thing you watch.

If you watch the UK soaps and the like, then UK television is worth getting. If you watch mainly football and documentaries, like me, then Spanish television does the trick.

My tv package offers channels like FOX, Discovery, History and so on, and I can easily switch the language to English, plus Canal Liga and GolTV gives me the football.

I enjoy watching the Spanish news channels as well though, as I consider this my home country now and like to know what's going on, plus it helps in learning Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I only have Spanish tv and have never had anything else. That's not to say I don't watch English language programmes though. I watch them on Youtube. I must be the only person in the world who does, but it works for me! I have just finished watching three series of Scott and Bailey which I loved (surprising as I don't usually like police type series)




 and then I searched for more stuff featuring Lesley Sharp and found Bob and Rose. I also watch a lot of documentaries and recently have been watching some about workhouses. (no accounting for tastes!)
It seems to me that the main lure of other ways to watch tv is sport, mainly football and soaps. I don't like either (I like Rafa Nadal), so I don't need anything other than "normal" tv and youtube. 
If you're learning Spanish then it's definitely a good idea to watch a couple of news items a day in Spanish...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> Why can't I find TVE1 on my Movistar receiver?


It could be listed as La 1 ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Two teams I dislike greatly. It's probably a good match for a neutral but I can't bare to watch either of them if I don't have to.
> 
> Never fear Game of Thrones season 3 was released on dvd yesterday.
> That's another hing, unless you have cable you have to wait nearly a year to see a series after it was first aired.


Not if you use torrents ...  We watched S3 last year and are now looking forward to S4 in April.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TDT gives you some really good radio channels too, especially Radio 3 for those of you whose musical tastes are a little off the beaten track. It's a bit like BBC 6 Music.

www.rtve.es/radio/radio3/

There's also one that only plays classical.
www.rtve.es/radio/radioclasica/

I can't get many channels through a conventional radio here so I often listen through the TV.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Not if you use torrents ...  We watched S3 last year and are now looking forward to S4 in April.


I don't like torrents so we don't use them, I'm happy to wait it out but it's annoying.
Looking forward to the new book more when it finally gets released.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> It could be listed as La 1 ?


Yeah, I found it eventually


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah i see now.
They are showing a few europa league games on chanels that just appeared out of thin air


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

None of them appear to be the Napoli vs Swansea game though. I think GOL must have that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This site tells you which channels matches are on.

Futbolenlatele.com


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

swansea v naples is on chanel 59 after juve v trabs


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

el pescador said:


> swansea v naples is on chanel 59 after juve v trabs


Which channel is that? I don't have a channel 59 on my receiver.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you get the football package?
If so it should be on there.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

el pescador said:


> Did you get the football package?
> If so it should be on there.


I have the Canal plus football package, which is Liga and Campeones, along with a GolTV Europa league channel.

None of them had the Napoli game at all.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

David1979 said:


> I have the Canal plus football package, which is Liga and Campeones, along with a GolTV Europa league channel.
> 
> None of them had the Napoli game at all.



I take it you did see other Europa games on the guide?
Sounds like something isnt right.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Spurs on ITV 4 last night, Swansea on ITV 1.
Watched them both on filmontv.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I subscribe to Gol Television. They show the Premier League games on the TV channel on sat and sun lunchtime as well as the Monday night game. All other games are available on Gol Stadium which is on the website. You can choose any game you want on there. They also show every la Liga game but 1 that's exclusive to Canal+. Plus other leagues around the world. Basically wall to wall footy. 22€ a month. Worth it for me.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> I subscribe to Gol Television. They show the Premier League games on the TV channel on sat and sun lunchtime as well as the Monday night game. All other games are available on Gol Stadium which is on the website. You can choose any game you want on there. They also show every la Liga game but 1 that's exclusive to Canal+. Plus other leagues around the world. Basically wall to wall footy. 22€ a month. Worth it for me.


I think the Original Poster should have called this - The English Football on Spanish TV, Cable
or Internet thread - as it has sod all to do with the majority of Spanish Television, namely
Comedy, Drama, News, Soaps, etc :nod:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> I think the Original Poster should have called this - The English Football on Spanish TV, Cable
> or Internet thread - as it has sod all to do with the majority of Spanish Television, namely
> Comedy, Drama, News, Soaps, etc :nod:


So take it back on topic! What sort of thing do you like watching on Spanish TV?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't watch much TV. As I said before, I watch series or films which are usually American in OV. Apart from that the news occasionally, but listen to the radio more, Jordi Evolé on the Sexta sometimes, but he gets on my nerves as he tries too hard to be different IMO, although the subjects are interesting... The tennis sometimes on teledeporte.

Off topic, a student introduced me to this site today - films and series in OV. No sign in needed.
http://www.ororo.tv


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Off topic, a student introduced me to this site today - films and series in OV. No sign in needed.
> http://www.ororo.tv



That's a neat site and there are a few series I never finished watching too on it. There are loads of sites like that around but that one doesn't seem as dodgy as others you may find.


----------



## Minnie_Goodsoup (Dec 19, 2013)

I end up watching mostly dubbed American shows, but I also really like La que se avecina, and Aquí no hay quien viva, which preceded it, although I sometimes have to put Spanish subtitles because I find they speak really fast.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't watch much TV. As I said before, I watch series or films which are usually American in OV. Apart from that the news occasionally, but listen to the radio more, Jordi Evolé on the Sexta sometimes, but he gets on my nerves as he tries too hard to be different IMO, although the subjects are interesting... The tennis sometimes on teledeporte. Off topic, a student introduced me to this site today - films and series in OV. No sign in needed. http://www.ororo.tv


Can anyone tell me why this site works perfectly on my iPad Air when I click on the link in the Expat Forum App, but when I try to load the programmes from the website directly in Safari, they won't load? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> That's a neat site and there are a few series I never finished watching too on it. .


Same for me


> There are loads of sites like that around but that one doesn't seem as dodgy as others you may find


Exactly


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

el pescador said:


> I take it you did see other Europa games on the guide?
> Sounds like something isnt right.


I actually forgot to check the "regular" channels 



Williams2 said:


> I think the Original Poster should have called this - The English Football on Spanish TV, Cable
> or Internet thread - as it has sod all to do with the majority of Spanish Television, namely
> Comedy, Drama, News, Soaps, etc :nod:


When I created it I wasn't actually talking about Spanish television shows, more with an aim to discuss actual Spanish television packages, channels and suchlike. As I said, with British television disappearing from some areas I thought maybe a few people would end up looking for a replacement in Spanish television packages, and thought this could be a place for them to find out about it and ask others who have Spanish television with the likes of Movistar etc.

Still, if you want to discuss actual Spanish television shows, then fire away. I don't watch them, as they look pretty poor for the most part. I prefer US and UK television shows.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Off topic, a student introduced me to this site today - films and series in OV. No sign in needed.
> Ororo.tv - an innovative way to learn english


Thanks for that!
I go to several other similar sites to see films and series in OV. I've never had a problem with any of them. Between them all I seem to find whatever I'm looking for.
Watch Series Online for free, Full episodes - Watch Series
http://www.alluc.to/popular-links.html
Watch Series Online for free , Full Episodes - Watch Series
Tv-Links : Free Movies links, Watch Tv Shows links online, Anime, Documentaries


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Thanks for that!
> I go to several other similar sites to see films and series in OV. I've never had a problem with any of them. Between them all I seem to find whatever I'm looking for.
> Watch Series Online for free, Full episodes - Watch Series
> http://www.alluc.to/popular-links.html
> ...


Thanks for those had no idea these sites existed, (have led a sheltered life) Tried the Watch series looks great but a bit concerned when I signed up they wanted my credit card details for 'verification' is this kosher??


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

JaneyO said:


> Thanks for those had no idea these sites existed, (have led a sheltered life) Tried the Watch series looks great but a bit concerned when I signed up they wanted my credit card details for 'verification' is this kosher??


???
Not sure what that's about - no, it's not kosher. There's nothing to sign up for. You just click on a link and watch. If one link doesn't work (or asks for a credit card!!) give another one a try.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> Thanks for those had no idea these sites existed, (have led a sheltered life) Tried the Watch series looks great but a bit concerned when I signed up they wanted my credit card details for 'verification' is this kosher??


Yes, happened to me too, and that's what usually happens to me with these sites. They ask for bank details, mobile phone number...
And I have to warn you, I've just used up my quota of free stuff on ororo.tv and they're asking me to sign up and pay from now on. Also, a lot of the website info is in a language I don't recognise Ukranian? Russian??
My daughter uses allmyvideos.net and series.ly. I'm back with youtube, currently watching Foyles war


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I don't get it because I've never once been asked for anything. Are you trying to download the videos or to stream them? I never download anything, so if you do maybe that's the difference. 
A few of the sites you can link to (for instance allmyvideos - maybe ororo.tv too?) put a daily limit on how much you can stream. If I reach the limit I just choose a link to a different site.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I don't get it because I've never once been asked for anything. Are you trying to download the videos or to stream them? I never download anything, so if you do maybe that's the difference.
> A few of the sites you can link to (for instance allmyvideos - maybe ororo.tv too?) put a daily limit on how much you can stream. If I reach the limit I just choose a link to a different site.


That could well be it.
Will try later on when I'm not so rushed. Getting ready to leave now.
Thanks!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Thanks for that!
> I go to several other similar sites to see films and series in OV. I've never had a problem with any of them. Between them all I seem to find whatever I'm looking for.
> Watch Series Online for free, Full episodes - Watch Series
> http://www.alluc.to/popular-links.html
> ...


WARNING In the process of trying to get the watch series -which I abandoned after they asked for credit card details- I now find my browser has been hijacked by something called conduit which is very difficult if not impossible to get rid of! Beware.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

JaneyO said:


> WARNING In the process of trying to get the watch series -which I abandoned after they asked for credit card details- I now find my browser has been hijacked by something called conduit which is very difficult if not impossible to get rid of! Beware.


I'm really sorry that has happened to you by using a site that I recommended! I never would have recommended it if I had ever had any problems with it. I still don't know why it's gone so wrong for some of you but never for me. Once again, my apologies!! :sorry:


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

kalohi said:


> I'm really sorry that has happened to you by using a site that I recommended! I never would have recommended it if I had ever had any problems with it. I still don't know why it's gone so wrong for some of you but never for me. Once again, my apologies!! :sorry:


Please don't worry not your fault- s**t happens! When I first went into look at the site I got a screen from firefox - my browser- that probably wasn't- saying I had to do some update and that's when the problem started . Looks like this conduit thing is a common pest, think Ive got rid of it, should this happen to anyone else, by getting a small download for firefox- the real one- that restored my browser settings to default, the usual control panel thing didn't work. FIngers crossed. Pity though that Watch thing did look good. If I found something good that worked for me I would recommend it as well so no worries!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> So take it back on topic! What sort of thing do you like watching on Spanish TV?


Bring back my local hero - Doctor Mateo :nod:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Update
ororo is working well, it just has a limit and after that it will ask you to sign up, but the next day you can use it again. Also uktv zone is also very good, but unfortunately there's rarely anything I want to watch!


----------



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I only have Spanish tv and have never had anything else. That's not to say I don't watch English language programmes though. I watch them on Youtube. I must be the only person in the world who does, but it works for me! I have just finished watching three series of Scott and Bailey which I loved (surprising as I don't usually like police type series)
> Scott & Bailey ✩S1E1✩ - YouTube
> and then I searched for more stuff featuring Lesley Sharp and found Bob and Rose. I also watch a lot of documentaries and recently have been watching some about workhouses. (no accounting for tastes!)
> It seems to me that the main lure of other ways to watch tv is sport, mainly football and soaps. I don't like either (I like Rafa Nadal), so I don't need anything other than "normal" tv and youtube.
> If you're learning Spanish then it's definitely a good idea to watch a couple of news items a day in Spanish...


I also watch them on YouTube, there's no beating it! (And there's nothing wrong watching documentaries on workhouses I've spent the last 2 weeks watching documentaried on the history of various European royal families!)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anybody else had their TDT signal get worse since the loss of the channels?

Since the loss I can't even find half of the regular channels doing a tuning scan and the channels I can find are becoming more and more unstable.

This could be our antenna but I doubt it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Has anybody else had their TDT signal get worse since the loss of the channels?
> 
> Since the loss I can't even find half of the regular channels doing a tuning scan and the channels I can find are becoming more and more unstable.
> 
> This could be our antenna but I doubt it.


We did a re-scan and I think we have over 30 channels still. I think it must be your aerial or cables.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> We did a re-scan and I think we have over 30 channels still. I think it must be your aerial or cables.


Try getting a new SCART cable if you use one it usually solves our problems. Well it did until they turned the satellite signal off!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JaneyO said:


> Try getting a new SCART cable if you use one it usually solves our problems. Well it did until they turned the satellite signal off!


They may not have a scart cable though - we don't for Spanish TV.


----------

